# Looking to adopt rats!!! (Lisbon Portugal)



## EmQuartsz (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello!!
My partner and I have wanted pet rats for a long time now, but learned that it's quite hard to find any here in lisbon. We spend all day running around petstores and seeing if we could find anything online, but had little luck. During my google searches, I came across this forum, and decided to give it a shot!

We're hoping to adopt to female rats, and dont have a cage yet (but luckily found a place to get one!!). I really hope this works, or atleast leads to us finding somewhere to adopt the rats.


----------



## kalo (Aug 3, 2021)

EmQuartsz said:


> Hello!!
> My partner and I have wanted pet rats for a long time now, but learned that it's quite hard to find any here in lisbon. We spend all day running around petstores and seeing if we could find anything online, but had little luck. During my google searches, I came across this forum, and decided to give it a shot!
> 
> We're hoping to adopt to female rats, and dont have a cage yet (but luckily found a place to get one!!). I really hope this works, or atleast leads to us finding somewhere to adopt the rats.


Hi did you manage to find any rats? I saw Tortuga.petshop has rats in LIsbon. 
I am trying to find some elsewhere in the country.


----------

